# Strain From Spain



## Tahiti Allen (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's my best photo, he, he, he!!


----------



## Macho Man (Nov 8, 2008)

*The strain from Spain Eh? Wicked looking for sure!!! Keep up the good work.. Stand Tall,Be Proud!!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 8, 2008)

excelente crezca 	:beatnik:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks crazy!


----------

